# First Time Buyer



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey, I'm interested in getting a fixed gear as they look to be a lot of fun, and very simple to, but I was just wondering what you would all recomend as a good entry level fixed gear bike, right now I am looking at a Bianchi Pista (steel frame) but I'm not sure what else there is out there that will be a good reliable fixed gear that won't cost me too much if I decide I don't like it.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

If you are at all mechanically inclined I'd say consider converting an old road bike and ride it for awhile, if you get hopelessly hooked like many do then build something from scratch, went this route myself and it worked well, after a year of riding the conversion and doing a lot of reading I knew just what I wanted....anyway, a conversion can be a low cost to check out fixed riding and a lot of fun to build, there is some good info on how to do it at http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed/index.html


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mod: Should this be a sticky?*

*Here's an ongoing list of under-a-grand production fixed gear bikes and frames:*

Raleigh Rush Hour
Bianchi Pista
Bianchi San Jose (will need track hub)
Redline 9-2-5
Jamis Sputnik
Schwinn Madison
LeMond Filmore
Giant Bowery
IRO Mark V
IRO Angus
On-One Il Pompino
Specialized Langster
Milwaukee Orange One
NYC Bikes City Fixed
Fetish Position (frame)
Soma Rush (frame & fork)
Surly Steamroller (frame & fork)
Windsor Hour (eBay)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

done. thanks for taking the time


----------



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

ukiahb said:


> If you are at all mechanically inclined I'd say consider converting an old road bike and ride it for awhile[/url]


I would do that, but i dont have an old bike or frame to convert at this time, also i dont really know any sites to look for fixed gear parts.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Irocycle.com will have about all of the parts you should need, nashbar also occasionally carries hubs etc. Check your local Play-It-Again Sports or Goodwill for bikes to convert. That's how I got started. I'm hooked now!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

To add to Joe's list which was pretty comprehensive:

Complete:
Bianchi Fremont (new alu frame fixed)
Fuji Track/SE/Pro
KHS Flite 100 
Kona Paddy Wagon


Frame only w/ track geo:
EAI Bare Knuckle
Fuji Pro
DeBernardi Thron


----------



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

hey, I was just looking at some of the IRO bikes (the Mark V to be specific) and I am wondering what everone thinks of them? they look to be good bikes, but again I am new to the fixed gear market and really dont know what makes up a good fixed gear bike. Oh yea and I just thought I would mention how proud I am of starting a sticky thread!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

volklskier89 said:


> hey, I was just looking at some of the IRO bikes (the Mark V to be specific) and I am wondering what everone thinks of them? they look to be good bikes, but again I am new to the fixed gear market and really dont know what makes up a good fixed gear bike. Oh yea and I just thought I would mention how proud I am of starting a sticky thread!


I've been riding a Mark V all summer. I have about 2500 miles on it and it's a great frame. I'm also using IRO wheels and seatpost. I have zero complaints with the bike. I've ridden 2 centuries and numerous metric centuries and the bike is extemely comfortable. The bike is as close to bullet proof as you can get


----------



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks for the review, the bike sounds like a great deal and I'll probably order myself one sometime this winter if I cant find anything better for the price. Also i am wondering what everone would suggest for gearing setup on a first time fixed gear, I do have some moderate hills in my area and if I go with IRO what setup should I consider, 46X14, 46X15, 46X16, 46X17, or 46X18, I figure I'll probably wtart with a 15 or 16 tooth cog and work from there but any suggestions are still greatly appreciated.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

volklskier89 said:


> t i am wondering what everone would suggest for gearing setup on a first time fixed gear, I do have some moderate hills in my area and if I go with IRO what setup should I consider, 46X14, 46X15, 46X16, 46X17, or 46X18, I figure I'll probably wtart with a 15 or 16 tooth cog and work from there but any suggestions are still greatly appreciated.


Obviously there are a lot of variables in this equation, including your fitness, the steepness and length of the climbs (and descents), bike weight, crankarm length, and tire choice. That said, the "old school" wisdom has always been that a 70" gear is optimum, and I have to agree that it's a good starting point; my 47 x 18 gives me 70.5 gear inches, and it works for 99% of what I ride. But you'll get as many opinions here as there are members, and in the end, you just have to accept the fact that you'll be buying a chainring or two and a few cogs before you get it exactly dialed. IMO, that's part of the fun, but it does add to the expense.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*sources*



volklskier89 said:


> I would do that, but i dont have an old bike or frame to convert at this time, also i dont really know any sites to look for fixed gear parts.


For frames, Goodwill or Salvation Army, garage sales, local junkyard. For parts, many are just regular parts. The only parts that are really unique to FG are cog and hub. For parts, and especially tips, here's my favorite source.
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/fixed.html
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed/index.html


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

*BB height?*

It would be good to list which of these frames have road type geometry, with low BB and which have more track-like geometry with a high BB for cornering clearance.


----------



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

Add the Mercier Kilo TT to the list


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Updated list with a twist*

As suggested, I'm trying to divide the list by bike purpose. Please feel free to correct and/or add to my delineations, as I don't know all of these bikes well.

*Road:*
Raleigh Rush Hour 
Redline 9-2-5
Jamis Sputnik
Specialized Langster 
Milwaukee Orange One 
NYC Bikes City Fixed
Soma Rush
Surly Steamroller 
Kona Paddy Wagon

*Track:*
Mercier Kilo TT 
EAI Bare Knuckle
Fuji Pro
DeBernardi Thron
Bianchi Pista 
Fuji Track/SE/Pro 

*Cyclocross:*
On-One Il Pompino
Bianchi San Jose 

*Unkown* (to me):

LeMond Filmore (road?)
Giant Bowery (road?)
IRO Mark V (road?)
IRO Angus (road?)
Fetish Position (track?)
Windsor Hour (track?)
Bianchi Fremont (track?)
Schwinn Madison (track?)
KHS Flite 100 (?)


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a fillmore. Basically a fixed/free road. Lemond 'classic' geometry. 2 brakes, rack eyelets on the frame (not the fork) etc. I'd put it in the road category.


----------



## volklskier89 (Jul 29, 2004)

I sent an e-mail to IRO, they said that both the angus and the mark v have track geometry


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Updated by category*

Updated by category - thanks for helping!

*Road:*
Raleigh Rush Hour 
Redline 9-2-5
Jamis Sputnik
Specialized Langster 
Milwaukee Orange One 
NYC Bikes City Fixed
Soma Rush
Surly Steamroller 
Kona Paddy Wagon
LeMond Filmore 
Bianchi Fremont
Giant Bowery

*Track:*
IRO Mark V
IRO Angus 
Mercier Kilo TT 
EAI Bare Knuckle
Fuji Pro
DeBernardi Thron
Bianchi Pista 
Bianchi Pista Concept
Fuji Track/SE/Pro 
Schwinn Madison
KHS Flite 100 

*Cyclocross:*
On-One Il Pompino
Bianchi San Jose 
Surly Cross-Check 

*Unknown:*
Fetish Position 
Windsor Hour


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

no Surly Cross Check?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> no Surly Cross Check?


no messge.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> no Surly Cross Check?


Added it - thanks!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

And check out the new Masi (masibikes.com). Track geometry, flip-flop hub, comes with brakes that one can discard. Should retail for $650-700.


----------



## Bizzno47 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Jamis Sputnik is Great. Retails for $700. It is all I have been riding since I got in in Oct. The stock gearing was 48x15, which is a big gear. I ride in an area where there are many rolling hills so after about 25 miles my legs start to get bit tired. I switched to a 18. Easier on the Hills. I put bull horns on for bars, a full leather Brooks sadle and a Cane creek fornt break. I would post a photo but I am not sure how to convert photo to the url address.

Happy Shopping


----------



## ghostrider64 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm toying with the idea of making my cross check a single speed. I'm in the boulder area and wondered what kind of gearing would work best. I'm in fairly good shape but don't think I would take it into the big hills. Staying mostly in the rollers in the valley, what kind of gearing might ya'll suggest?


----------

